# Led hi-hats



## Apelectric (Dec 6, 2017)

Any suggestions on a good brand led rgb hi-hat and controller?

There seems to be plenty of led rgb strip lights with wired and remote controllers and led rgb hi-hats with remote controllers, but I would like to find led rgb hi-hats with a wired controller that seems well built. Most stuff looks cheaply made and not at all made to last.


----------

